# Hello!



## catepr101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi all - I'm a new member of this forum and new cat owner! We've just got two lovely kittens, Steed and Mrs Peel about 10 days ago. They are gorgeous, and such fun! I'm taking them to the vets tonight for their injections, worming, fleeing etc. I hope they'll be ok, I'm slightly concerned because I've heard Steed sneeze a couple of times and his poo is slightly soft, although not diorreah. I think it's just him adjusting to the house. Great forum!

How can I add a photo of the kittens?

Katie [/img]


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Katie!! To add photos, they need to be hosted on the web somewhere (like Photobucket). You can also upload photos to our gallery. There is a link to the gallery up above where you log out of the forum.

I'll go find you the link on how to post photos...

EDIT: OK, here it is:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## catepr101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here goes - I hope it works!

Thanks

Katie








http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/thumbs/276188905_534cefeed6_m.jpeg


----------



## catepr101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are the same pictures but bigger. All you have to do is take out the word thumbs in the link. 

Cute pictures and welcome :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute photos indeed! :wink: Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What beautiful kitties! Welcome to all of you.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

aww...your kitties are so precious!! Welcome to the forum!


----------

